
New device delivers single cells in just one click - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-device-cells-click.html
======
bookofjoe
>Traceable Impedance-Based Dispensing and Cloning of Living Single Cells

[https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/2472630320905574](https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/2472630320905574)

